# Albino King Snake sore



## PeterSI (5 mo ago)

Good evening all. I have an albino king snake. It has been mine for about 10 years. About 2 weeks ago I noticed a light pink spot on its side. It has shed today and it still has it. I feed it 2 mice every 2 weeks. Any ideas?


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

That looks like a burn


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

LiasisUK said:


> That looks like a burn


I agree


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

Needs to be taken to a vet.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Debbie1962 said:


> Needs to be taken to a vet.


I agree


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

Definitely needs a vet and sooner rather than later. I'd be on the phone now.

Looks like he's lost a full skin layer and massive risk of infection. Until you get him to a vet, keep the area clean, put him on paper towels instead of substrate.


----------

